# Hamilton Spring 2014 (New Zealand)



## jbrungar (Aug 5, 2014)

Who is keen to come to this if it happens?

5th October?


----------



## D4vd (Aug 5, 2014)

jbrungar said:


> Who is keen to come to this if it happens?


Me!!!!


----------



## CyanSandwich (Aug 5, 2014)

Totes!


----------



## KiwiCuber (Aug 5, 2014)

3 comps in one year (if you include nats), i feel spoilt.

6 hour drive sounds like fun 

Does this mean i have to practice again?


----------



## Wilhelm (Aug 5, 2014)

I arrive in NZ that day..... dang it. 2 weeks later and I would've been able to make it


----------



## Dene (Aug 5, 2014)

Gee wizz Josh, you like to schedule things on Grand Final day don't you?


----------



## jbrungar (Aug 5, 2014)

Wilhelm said:


> I arrive in NZ that day..... dang it. 2 weeks later and I would've been able to make it


How long are you going to be here for?



Dene said:


> Gee wizz Josh, you like to schedule things on Grand Final day don't you?


My bad. The dates I pick are just what fits in my schedule and works for students.


----------



## Wilhelm (Aug 5, 2014)

I'll be there for 9-12 month( depends on my later plans) travelling and working


----------



## tx789 (Aug 5, 2014)

I don't know if I can make this one. I'd like to. 

At this stage it look unlikely that I can go.

EDIT: There is almost no chance of me going. It seems. Not the best time with NCEA exams not this soon after the end of the holidays.


----------



## D4vd (Aug 5, 2014)

KiwiCuber said:


> 3 comps in one year (if you include nats), i feel spoilt.



That's the plan!


----------



## 1MoreSolve (Aug 6, 2014)

I could almost definately come.


----------



## Dene (Aug 6, 2014)

jbrungar said:


> My bad. The dates I pick are just what fits in my schedule and works for students.



Lol nvm. I can guarantee I can't make it though. I'ma be in Sydney.


----------



## jgod14 (Aug 8, 2014)

ME 

I'm am definitely keen to come if there is one.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Aug 30, 2014)

Is this happening?

October 5th is good for me.


----------



## jbrungar (Sep 5, 2014)

Announced https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/posts/hamilton-spring-2014-october-5-2014-hamilton-new-zealand


----------



## D4vd (Sep 5, 2014)

Awesome, time to dust off the old cubes 



jbrungar said:


> Announced https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/posts/hamilton-spring-2014-october-5-2014-hamilton-new-zealand


----------



## CyanSandwich (Sep 5, 2014)

Sweet. Anyone have a place I can crash?


----------



## AnsonL (Sep 10, 2014)

i'm going to this


----------



## Dene (Sep 10, 2014)

Anson, you're still cubing??


----------



## AnsonL (Sep 10, 2014)

I did stop cubing for a while but I got back into it this year.


----------



## KiwiCuber (Sep 24, 2014)

Im going to be driving up from wellington and Tom (CyanSandwich) already has one spot but i could take up to 2 more if people still need a lift from wellington or somewhere along the way


----------



## CyanSandwich (Sep 26, 2014)

^

Also does anyone have a pair of earmuffs I can use for BLD? (especially if 4/5/MBLD happens) It would be much appreciated


----------



## D4vd (Oct 6, 2014)

Did anyone lose a black QJ timer? If so I have it. PM me if you'd like it back!

If not I'll bring it to the next comp to try and find it's owner.


----------



## jbrungar (Oct 8, 2014)

Results are up https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=HamiltonSpring2014


----------



## Dene (Oct 9, 2014)

Whoa Anson sub30 on 4x4? Crazy awesome!


----------

